

Open Letter from a Millennial: Quit Telling Us We’re Not Special - creade
http://phoenixandolivebranch.wordpress.com/2012/06/25/open-letter-from-a-millennial-quit-telling-us-were-not-special/

======
toomuchcoffee
Am I the only one who, midway through that rant, couldn't help but to sing it
along to an extended version of a certain Suicidal Tendencies song?

